# Exotic Travel Club



## owner123 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Exotic Travel Club [2007 thread]*

Has anyone (other than myself) bought into the Exotic Travel Club while in Mexico on Vacation? Im sure there are more than a few, so I'll narrow my question some: What are your experiences trading weeks with other TS companies such as RCI, Dial an Exchange etc and do you find that in doing so you have gotten good value for your trade.

Similar questions, if you have the time

Is the Exotic Travel Club an ownership or a RTU?

Besides getting a reduced rate at the home resorts, what other value has your ownership gotten you?

I have not had any bad experiences, and I am not hunting. In fact, my wife and I have traded two of our weeks in the last several months and had great stays in NH, and VA.  I just want to know if I did infact have one two many rums during our presentation or if I made a nice decision.


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 1, 2007)

We've been to a few timeshare presentations in Mexico, but I have not heard of this travel club. Was this one of those plans they push at the very end of  a timeshare presentation when they give up trying to get you to buy at their resort? The plans that I've seen offered the same inventory I could could already find on RCI but they wanted around $5-7k for the privilege of booking through them. 
I hope someone else has some information on this travel club as you now have me curious.


----------



## sunshine1 (Sep 12, 2007)

We traded an off season week in Minnesota for weeks with ETC (through the Karisma Resorts) as we have been going to their resorts for the last 4 yrs. We finally gave in to a presentation. What they offered was ### weeks at the Casitas Royale for our week, plus $. We felt it was a good deal since we never used the MN week or were able to trade it for anything we liked. We get a discount from 30-50% off all Karisma resorts, discounts in the shops/spas/etc., a condo network with condos all over the world, cruises, a travel agency, and we can deposit weeks with RCI, DAE, etc. We have more weeks than we will use in our life, but can transfer them to the children when we are unable to travel any longer. Oh yeah, and NO maintenance fees. Ever. This in itself made up for the $ it cost us, with the maintenance fees and "extras" we always got hit with at the other resort. Hope that helps! 
Lori


----------



## naudette (Dec 6, 2007)

Sunshine1:  Last February we did the same thing you did by exchanging our timeshare ownership in another resort + money for x number of weeks.  We went back the November and upgraded our ownership to the presidential level.  They moved us into the Presidential Casita (3001) for the remainder of our week.  All I can say is I am now spoiled for life!  I posted a review here on tug of the resort including our experience in the Presidential Casita.

We think owing in ETC will be a real benefit.  Like you we are so glad not to have maintanence fees any more.  

Can't wait to go back to EDR!

NWhite


----------



## sunshine1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Casitas*

njwhite: Our favorite is EDSS simply because of the small size and quietness. (I am dying to try the new Maroma resort though) We go to relax and don't care to participate in all the games, fun, etc. But we intend to spend a week in the Casitas for our 5th anniversary just to spoil ourselves a little. Though I have to say we get plenty spoiled at EDSS. If we never traded a week, the $$ was worth it for the benefits at their resorts. We did trade a week next March for the Royal Solaris Caribe in Cancun so we could take our son and his friend and got a great week & suite in trade.


----------



## naudette (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Sunshine!

We visited El Dorado Maroma (formerly Mi Hotelito) while we were staying at Casitas Royale.  The resort is very small, maybe a little too small for us.  The restaurants are Italian, Asian and Mexican, plus the bars.  We liked it better than Azul.   I keep telling myself that we should to go to other resorts but with our incredible experience in the Presidential Casita, I have no desire to go to any other resort.  Maybe I'm still having "back to reality" issues!  I did post a review of the resort which can be accessed through the ratings area. 

Back to El Dorado Maroma...  We didn't get into their regular units which I think are like the villas at EDR.  They have a new section that is multiple stories.  The units are fabulous.  Each unit has a splash pool on the balcony and outdoor shower and face the ocean.  The bathrooms are wonderful.  The beds have canopies, face the balcony and are elevated up a step (I think!).  

One drawback is, I didn't see an elevator and we walked up about 4 flights of stairs.  It was still under construction and this was the only unit finished.  If I remember correctly, there was a staircase for 2 units on each floor.  But, then again I could be wrong and with all the construction I missed the elevator.  I checked Karisma's website and they don't have any photos of the new section yet.  I'll check with TripAdvisor forum and see if anyone has any photos of it.


NWhite


----------



## sunshine1 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Other resorts*

I agree. After this next trip with the boys, I doubt we'll ever go to another resort. We haven't been to the Azul, only EDR and EDSS. I get the impression you didn't care for the Azul, how come? We haven't gone simply because they allow children and as much as we love children, we go to get away from them.   Perhaps on our next trip to EDSS we'll venture over to Maroma & check it out. They are so accommodating to whatever you want to do, it's easy to have "back in reality" issues when you come home!! I'd live at the resort for the rest of my life if that were possible.


----------



## naudette (Dec 12, 2007)

Here are my impressions of Azul.

1.  The room we saw was very small and not near as nice as EDR or Maroma.
2.  The restaurants seems a little worn and closed in.  I guess the whole place felt claustrophobic to me. 
3.  The pools were just that...pools.  Not much ambiance.

Yet, on TripAdvisor review section, people have rated it a 4.5 out of 5.  And they rave about it.

I think it's just us...we were so spoiled by EDR / Casitas Royale and especially the Presidential Casita.

Azul has changed the rules and kids have to be 16 to stay.

NWhite


----------



## bookman (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this site, and hope I am doing this correctly. We are having trouble with ther registry collection portion of Exotic and were wondering if you have any info on this. We seem to find everything booked or an exceptional long waiting list


----------

